# Highgrade Seeds order placed, review to follow



## Fretless

There have been a few questions about:
http://highgrade-seeds.com/seedlist.html  as of late.

   I'd been eyeing their page myself for a while and, after discovering favorable feedback by searching on "highgrade seeds review", decided to give it a whirl.  This is my first time attempting to get some beans.  Any Green mojo or Stealth mojo sent my way is much appreciated. 
   They are out of Canada, and only accept cash.  I placed my order yesterday afternoon and got an email this morning with the address to send it to.  I sent them the dough via courier with a tracking # as they advised, and now the waiting begins.  If all goes as it should, I should be getting the seeds within 2 weeks or so - up to 7 business days for the dough to reach them, and up to 5 for the order to reach me. 
   I will continue this thread through germination for any who are interested, and will then start a journal in another thread.
   Oh, and its 2 strains - Blueberry, and Purple Cindy, which you can read about at the link above.  Yum Yum!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Sound like some nice strains BFB. Here's some GREEN MOJO to get them beans to ya safe and sound. :aok: Look foward to your journal when you get them.  *


----------



## Runbyhemp

Electric Fruit Punch sounds interesting.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Gooooo BfB...good luck!!! 

I want to hear about these strains...reading their seed descriptions makes me drool...I think I'm gonna do blue mystic(nirvana) and a buddy is gonna do willie nelson(barneys) for this summer, in separate grows...


----------



## benamucc

blueberry and purple cindy...mmmm is all that really comes to mind!  here's some mojo to "business as usual" with the post services.


----------



## Fretless

1/7 - placed order
  1/8 - sent $$$ via UPS
  1/10 - $$$ delivered ($14 or so, by land)
  1/11 - recieved email from HGS saying they got the money and seeds will go out in 24hrs.


----------



## benamucc

Good to hear bob!  Here's my time line from seed botique thus far...

1/11 online order using Mastercard gift card
1/15 email to a link reporting order was sent in full

now the hard part...waiting for the delivery


----------



## bro777

hey bob,
you picked a really good place to order,highgrade is a really good dude..
his seeds are guaranteed to arrive,even after a customs snatch..
anyhow i have been a happy customer there 4 about 2 yrs now


----------



## luvdro

thanks for the info bear footbob and bro777 sounds like a great place to order from and thanks to ur imput on the banks that do great buisness to you benmucc


----------



## Fretless

Starting to get a little late on the delivery, but taking into account weekends and MLK, it may actually only be 7 business days.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker

bearfootbob said:
			
		

> Starting to get a little late on the delivery, but taking into account weekends and MLK, it may actually only be 7 business days.


 
:holysheep: I've ordered form the same place and he sent me an email and said he was shipping to me on Friday, so we will see, I hear they're an excellent seed source 

PS. I got Big Blue & Black Queen seeds...a big black and blue queen, now there's a cross.


----------



## Fretless

Arggggggg the seeds are late and I'm flapping in the breeze.....patience young jedi.....


----------



## benamucc

hang in there buddy!  they're comin!!


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker

bearfootbob said:
			
		

> Arggggggg the seeds are late and I'm flapping in the breeze.....patience young jedi.....


 
:holysheep:  Surprise, surprise, surprise (feel like Gomer Pyle).....I've got eggs and can't wait for them to hatch!!!.... well I have to as all my other stuff isn't here yet, still a week or so away before I start...

So BFB, don't worry, they will come...Good Luck  Thanks High-grade!

PS. They sent 25 (5 extra) 13 Black Queen & 12 Big Blue


----------



## Fretless

Yes Highgrade emailed be back to say he'd sent them via regular mail.  The site advertises express mail for orders over 100 bucks canadian, which is why I expected the 5-day delivery.
   But at least now I know what's up.  If it were any normal kind of transaction, I'd be inclined towards negative feedback, but all things considered, I'll be happy just to get the seeds, of course.


----------



## doctorvapor

Man,i hope everything is ok.im very interested in this being that i also live in the states.im new so,once again hello to everyone and good luck!!to
you bearfootbob.anybody ever order from world wide mari seeds.com
been thinkin about it.


----------



## benamucc

hey bob!  any good news yet?


----------



## Fretless

No, it's 18 biz days since they sent the beans my way.  I'm frustrated.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

keep the faith Bob, let us know.


----------



## POTUS

bearfootbob said:
			
		

> No, it's 18 biz days since they sent the beans my way. I'm frustrated.


 
18 days isn't sounding good man. Unless they sent them via covered wagon.

Maybe it's time for them to send another batch to you for free, (if that's what their guarantee is...).

I want to order some Blue Widow and Black Queen myself. I'm waiting to see the outcome of your order.

Would a cross of them be "Black&BlueWQ"?


----------



## Disco94

POTUS said:
			
		

> 18 days isn't sounding good man. Unless they sent them via covered wagon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha.  Here is some more MOJO
Click to expand...


----------



## bro777

hey bearfoot,
18 busniess days.i have confidence they will pull through for you,
if you haven't already pm highgrade and ask what is going on he's 
always been nothing but cool to me.
as a matter of fact i have ordered 3 sets of beans this week myself
i used express overnight delievery(1-3 days) to canada from us last monday
and tracking my package i see its only at the customs office in canada
after 5 business days....
anyway just talk to him,i'm sure things will work out for ya man


----------



## bro777

hey bob,
i'd hate to even mention this but its possible customs got them,if you get a letter from them let highgrade know after all,he guarantees his shipments
and he will find a way for ya bro..


----------



## Fretless

Thanks for the Support y'all

  I emailed Highgrade Jan. 25th, which is when he said they were definetly coming.  I've been sitting tight since then but just emailed him again, asking what the ETA should have been on regular mail, and why he didn't send them express as the order was over 100 bucks.


----------



## doctorvapor

I DID SOME RESEARCH AND GOT A GOOD BIT OF DIRT ON HIGH GRADE SEEDS.
HOPE ITS NOT AGAINST THE RULES TO POST ANOTHER FORUMS POST TOPICS.
BUT THIS IS A MOST FOR BOB.IF YOU DON'T WANT TO READ THE OTHER FORUMS POST IT SAYS HIGH GRADE SEEDS HAS BEEN GOING DOWN HILL FOR SOME TIME NOW.
LOW GERM RATES,NEVER GETTING YOUR ORDER,GETTING YOUR SEEDS IN PLASTIC SANDWICH BAGS CRUSHED..i ordered from seed boutique,order shipped out yesterday.its mt 1st time ordering also.well we'll see what happens.
http://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/48151-highgrade-seeds-beware.html


----------



## Flyinghigh

benamucc said:
			
		

> Good to hear bob! Here's my time line from seed botique thus far...
> 
> 1/11 online order using Mastercard gift card
> 1/15 email to a link reporting order was sent in full
> 
> now the hard part...waiting for the delivery


 
Your the Man there benamucc !!!

Ording using a Gift Mastercard now that I haven't heard anybody using,  for ordering..
So now I can give my wife a little insurance when I am ready to order and No Worries for her..


----------



## Fretless

doctorvapor said:
			
		

> I DID SOME RESEARCH AND GOT A GOOD BIT OF DIRT ON HIGH GRADE SEEDS.
> HOPE ITS NOT AGAINST THE RULES TO POST ANOTHER FORUMS POST TOPICS.
> BUT THIS IS A MOST FOR BOB.IF YOU DON'T WANT TO READ THE OTHER FORUMS POST IT SAYS HIGH GRADE SEEDS HAS BEEN GOING DOWN HILL FOR SOME TIME NOW.
> LOW GERM RATES,NEVER GETTING YOUR ORDER,GETTING YOUR SEEDS IN PLASTIC SANDWICH BAGS CRUSHED..i ordered from seed boutique,order shipped out yesterday.its mt 1st time ordering also.well we'll see what happens.
> http://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/48151-highgrade-seeds-beware.html


 
   Thanks for the heads up, Bro, but I don't think that thread is indicative of HGS. (It's also a good example of why this forum rocks, half the thread is personal attacks).  
    HGS doesn't ship seeds crushed up in sandwich bags, of that I'm certain.  
    I think what is happening is, either customs, or some other zealot along the way, is doing this.  Since when does the law play by the law?  They don't have to send a customs letter.  If they do, you know what happened and order again.  If they mess up your seeds, and send them along, you think the seed bank is at fault, flame them all over the internet, and possibly hundreds of people stop buying seeds that way, which is what the power structure wants.
   At the end of the thread someone posted that similar problems happen with Nirvana as well - orders just never showing up.  I think any seed shipment is highly vulnerable to illegal tampering, since it is already an illegal product, what you gonna do?  
   At least with HGS, you have a seed bank that will respond to your emails within a day, and advertises a guaranteed delivery, which it seems I am going to have to put to the test.  
   But even in legal commerce, you couldn't expect this level of customer service.  If I say I never got the widget they sent, and they say they did, they're not going to send another, that's an unheard of leap of faith.  If HGS does end up sending another package, as I've read elsewhere he has in other cases, I think thats extraordinary.
   But if it does go that way, I'm going to ask for different shipping and a tracking #.  Come to think of it, it may be a good idea to devise one's own packaging, self-addressed, and send it to them.  That way customs isn't picking out the seedbank packages that all look the same.


----------



## doctorvapor

cool, just thought i would post what i found out.i thought those people on that forum were a lil quick to jump to conclusions.well thats the way it goes.
peace


----------



## Puffin Afatty

I was on another forum yesterday and saw a posting very similar to Bob's.  

...girlfriend didnt send seeds out express shipping... 

or some such, I suspect there is a problem at HGS, I surely hope not, their strains sound great.


----------



## Fretless

2 email exchanges with HGS today.  If seeds don't arrive by Saturday, they will send another package.  Hopefully the girlfriend is taking the day off that day 
   I don't know of any other bank that will do that, send a second order on failed delivery, and with no proof therof.  Solid.  HGS does Canada proud.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker

doctorvapor said:
			
		

> I DID SOME RESEARCH AND GOT A GOOD BIT OF DIRT ON HIGH GRADE SEEDS.
> HOPE ITS NOT AGAINST THE RULES TO POST ANOTHER FORUMS POST TOPICS.
> BUT THIS IS A MOST FOR BOB.IF YOU DON'T WANT TO READ THE OTHER FORUMS POST IT SAYS HIGH GRADE SEEDS HAS BEEN GOING DOWN HILL FOR SOME TIME NOW.
> LOW GERM RATES,NEVER GETTING YOUR ORDER,GETTING YOUR SEEDS IN PLASTIC SANDWICH BAGS CRUSHED..i ordered from seed boutique,order shipped out yesterday.its mt 1st time ordering also.well we'll see what happens.
> http://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/48151-highgrade-seeds-beware.html



:holysheep:At the risk of sounding rude   this isn't one of those other forums who may have something to gain by dissing another, or it could be true, but for the sake of arguement this is THIS forum... I got express shipping, it did take about 9 days (prompt email responses) but that was fine. Well packaged in sturdy plastic tubes and 5 extra seeds, haven't germed yet but I'll post by the beginning of next week hopefully. My 2 cents worth, if you haven't ordered from them you just don't know...Learn before you speak Grasshopper   Opps, bye photo of seeds...in case the LEO is watching, OK, I just skmoed osme...


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Might be a good thing to NOT disclose specific shipping info, ie stealth packaging, LEO is watching.  perhaps you could edit??  

on second thought, perhaps I am too paranoid, especially since I plan on gettting some beans from HGS :rofl:


----------



## doctorvapor

oh,don't get it confused.i posted that for you or anyone else to read.the decision of whether or not the statments in the other forums post are true is always yours make.i in no way know anything about this company.
thought i might have found out why bob didn't get his order.
thats it,peace guys


----------



## Puffin Afatty

No News Bob???


----------



## benamucc

:woohoo: I'm still cheerin for you too.  I ALMOST ordered from HGS the same time as you, just for the free resend of lost orders.  Only reason I didn't was the payment issue... heres some more MOJO


----------



## Fretless

Thanks for the Mojo!  

   HGS emailed me 3 times today, sent another package, via express, and sent me a tracking # to boot.  
   The future of Canadian seedbanks may be uncertain, and recieving seeds in the mail from any seedbank can be sketchy.  But I'm convinced that HGS solid.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*That's cool of them. I sure hope you get them this time around. I got my fingers crossed for ya.  *


			
				bearfootbob said:
			
		

> Thanks for the Mojo!
> 
> HGS emailed me 3 times today, sent another package, via express, and sent me a tracking # to boot.
> The future of Canadian seedbanks may be uncertain, and recieving seeds in the mail from any seedbank can be sketchy. But I'm convinced that HGS solid.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

it's been 6 days, any positive news to report Bob????


----------



## johnnybuds

I hope you get your seeds Bob. I ordered from Nirvana that has an add here. The seeds came in plenty of time and not damaged. I do know how you feel and i Really Hope you get what you ordered. Please let us know.


----------



## Fretless

*BINGO, BOYS AND GIRLS!!!*

:woohoo: 
:farm: We is farming again!!! (Shhhhh......)

That is, Bingo Warp Factor 2,:tokie: :tokie: because,
in a _strange twist of timing_, no doubt contributed to by the generous interest and *green mojo* bestowed by you good people  ,
not only did the *resend* from *HGS* arrive today, so did the *original package!!!* 
Which means, as I'm typing this, I have 4 little hard plastic tubes sitting in front of me, with *50 seeds* of considerable genetics. :hubba: 
*HGS *puts 12 or 13 seeds in each tube, and of course they are labeled. They appear to be decent seeds, some of them are near-perfect, almost looking like little walnuts, varying from lighter to darker shades of brown.
An added surprise, a definite *X-Factor *is that I have also ended up with *3 *strains here ~ 2 tubes of *Purple Cindy*, and 1 of *Blueberry*. The third strain *HGS* page http://highgrade-seeds.com/seedlist.html , *"Black Queen". *  - a 2-3 toke medicinal strain.
  It is going to be such a joy to share, knock on wood 3x, what is going to be quite a lovely ensemble, a triple goddess, of buds, medicine, and dank goodness.
So thanks to all who have shown interest in my whining over the last 6 weeks or so. I will be seeing you in the grow journals! :aok: 
If anyone was considering trying *HGS, *I would say go right ahead. Although the resend was mainly their own fault (had the original package been sent xpress as it should have, we'd be oggling seedlings right now), they've certainly come through in a big way in the end. I am highly satisfied and even feel like sending them a tripped out card or something. They is good people I think.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker

bearfootbob said:
			
		

> *BINGO, BOYS AND GIRLS!!!*
> 
> :woohoo:
> :farm: We is farming again!!! (Shhhhh......)
> 
> That is, Bingo Warp Factor 2,:tokie: :tokie: because,
> in a _strange twist of timing_, no doubt contributed to by the generous interest and *green mojo* bestowed by you good people  ,
> not only did the *resend* from *HGS* arrive today, so did the *original package!!!*
> Which means, as I'm typing this, I have 4 little hard plastic tubes sitting in front of me, with *50 seeds* of considerable genetics.
> *HGS *puts 12 or 13 seeds in each tube, and of course they are labeled. They appear to be decent seeds, some of them are near-perfect, almost looking like little walnuts, varying from lighter to darker shades of brown.
> An added surprise, a definite *X-Factor *is that I have also ended up with *3 *strains here ~ 2 tubes of *Purple Cindy*, and 1 of *Blueberry*. The third strain is the first one off the *HGS* page http://highgrade-seeds.com/seedlist.html , *"Black Queen". *Oh, my. A "Dominatrix" of a strain, it says. Apparently, I have been a very bad boy...
> It is going to be such a joy to share, knock on wood 3x, what is going to be quite a lovely ensemble, a triple goddess, of buds, medicine, and dank goodness.
> So thanks to all who have shown interest in my whining over the last 6 weeks or so. I will be seeing you in the grow journals! :aok:
> If anyone was considering trying *HGS, *I would say go right ahead. Although the resend was mainly their own fault (had the original package been sent xpress as it should have, we'd be oggling seedlings right now), they've certainly come through in a big way in the end. I am highly satisfied and even feel like sending them a tripped out card or something. They is good people I think.


:yeahthat:   :holysheep:
Hooray !!!
Congrats, now go get um Mr. Farmer !!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Wow mang now that's some great news. :aok: Look foward to watching these strains grow when ya get'em started.  *


----------



## Puffin Afatty

:banana: :headbang2: :farm:   :dancing: :clap: :headbang: 


:yay:Always love a happy ending.:aok:


----------



## doctorvapor

YES!!!!!congrats.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah

HOLY CRAP BOB !

 I was SOOOOOO happy when i saw that they arrived, i have been following this for awhile....
  so glad they came man......and dude you sure as heck made out good....getting 50 seeds....wow o wow boy!!

  Glad to hear they stayed in contact with you.... AND THEY RESENT  A package....which never happens....
  Im going to use this seedbank for suuuure.

 THANK YOU BOB !!:aok: :yay: :aok: :banana: :yay: :aok: :banana:


----------



## POTUS

Would you tell us how much the postage was on the express package? I want to include that cost into my order with them and tell them to send mine by express regardless of any other factor.

Thanks!


----------



## benamucc

:banana:  woo hoo!!!!   so happy for you bob.  i was starting to feel a little guilty since we both ordered around the same time, and i have seedlings.  i so glad it all worked out for you, and i can NOT wait to see these little things turn into big tasty female budding things!!!  :farm:  see you in the gj's now!!


----------

